
How One Houston Suburb Ended Up in a Reservoir - kimsk112
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/03/22/us/houston-harvey-flooding-reservoir.html
======
lgregg
It's been posted before
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16662491](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16662491)

